# Walbro Welch Plug



## retrah (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a WJ9 Walbro carb. I am trying to remove the welch plug as I read in an online repair manual that the plug needs to be replaced for a total rebuild. I do not have the tool they mentioned and now have the welch plug damaged. I have the rebuild kit with the new plug. How can I get the plug out without damaging the components under it. Also after removal what should I seal it with to insure no leakage. I am new on the forum and am impressed with the knowledge members have.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have yet to remove a welch plug when rebuilding these carbs. I believe there are just holes on the other side. Have you carefully tried drilling a hole in the plug and pryed it out woth a scratchall or similar tool? If installed properly a sealant is not necessarily needed, but for peace of mind, clear nail polish or super glue can be used.


----------



## retrah (Sep 17, 2013)

*Welsh Plug*

I did get the plug out. I used a tiny screwdriver and poked a hole in the plug and then pried it out. There was no need to remove the lug as you said there were just some holes beneath it. I will never remove a welsh plug again. I hope it seals good. Thanks for the advice. Time to see if the rebuild worked.


----------



## dudtalk (Jul 18, 2013)

Consider buying a cheap set of picks (aka dental) at Harbor Freight if you ever try delicate work like this again. I have a set, paid very little for them and they are invaluable.

Good luck ...


----------



## retrah (Sep 17, 2013)

*Welsh Plug Removal - Success*

Got the carb back together and the chainsaw runs better than it has in many years. Some minor adjustments were needed and it runs like a top. Thanks for the idea Dudtalk. I will get those picks as they will be useful for several tasks.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Those pick sets are an invaluable tool!!


----------

